# Which Canister filter



## slowlips (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello,

I need help in deciding filtration.

I currently have a 150g tank with 7 - 2inch yellow labs, 1 - 10inch venustus,3- 4inch peacocks and 1 moori and the filtration is 2 emporer 400's and 2 hydro V sponge filters.

Now I want to stock the tank with more cichlids and I know I have to increase my filtration.

I decided to go with canister filters and I don't know much about canisters. I short listed few options, Please let me know your suggestions

I just looked in kensfish for prices and here are the options
1) One fx6 $339 rated for 400g 
2) two Eheim 2217 160g $137 about $275
3)eheim ecco 2260 360g $339 
4)eheim 2075 160g $205.95(may be add eheim 2217)
5)eheim pro III 2080 320g $379

Feel free to suggest other canisters...
For me, going with 2 eheim2217 seems to best in terms of price and each is rated for 160g

Thanks


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

a quick note, for me i like having the same filters.. same parts,tubing,impellers,and media ,,,so your not scrambling to find stuff if one fails

so , two Eheim 2217 160g $137 about $275 sounds good to me. idk?
sump?? in your ideas? I have been thinking but dont know how yet


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

You have a pretty good list there. I would personally do 2x 2217's or if you like the Pro 3's, I would do probably the 2080. I am not a fan of the FX5/FX6 filters for various reasons, but I'll keep that to myself so I don't upset any owners of the two! 8)

Goodluck with your decision!


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

All are fine filters and I would include the Rena XP4 (tremendous value) along with them but most importantly you will need two filters for that tank and depending on your final stock possibly another.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a 125G (actually have 3 but this one has the closest in stocking to yours....11 _M. sp. zebra golds_ and 5 _P. polits_) that I run an Eheim 2080, Eheim 2075, and A/C 110 on. I do not feel this tank is overfiltered at all and my filters tell the story when I clean them. I clean the canisters about every 4 weeks and the HOB about every 3 weeks. Water stays very clear and I know that in the event of a failure of one of my filters on the tank, the other two will help to carry the load until a replacement or repair can be done.


----------



## slowlips (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I was thinking of 2 ehiem 2217's, but after looking at the filter capacity I started thinking the filters rated for about 300 - 400g would be better for a 150g.

is one 2217 really capable of filtering a 160g? ANyway i think I will go with 2 2217's.

Do you have any suggestions for media to buy(I think I will order from kens)?.I am not familiar with the media required for canisters.All these years I was just using HOB filters..

Thanks again!


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

slowlips said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I was thinking of 2 ehiem 2217's, but after looking at the filter capacity I started thinking the filters rated for about 300 - 400g would be better for a 150g.
> 
> ...


Good choice. I don't think I would trust a single 2217 on a 160g, let alone a single one on a 75 gallon! 

By the way, the 2217's come pre-packed with Eheim media so you're ready to set them up and run them when they arrive!


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well.....in my opinion, if you are prepared to purchase a Pro 3 2080 which is a HUGE filter (12 1/2" x 12 1/2" x 20 1/2" height), has three 4 liter baskets, pushes 450gph and sucks up 30watts of power.........I would personally get two Eheim Pro 3 2075 filters that have four 1.5 liter baskets, are smaller, push 330gph each, and have two so you can have a spare in case one needs maintenance or one takes a dump on you. That is MY plan is to run two 2075's with another canister filter solely as a chemical based filter that I can stuff full of my Purigen and Chemipure and a third area for different media I choose to put in at the time (currently using Phosguard right now in my chemical based filter). Tow Pro 3 2075's would be just a hair more expensive than a Pro 3 2080 and they would be a lot more user friendly IMO. You could have different media in each one if you so wanted and you could also experiment with different types of media like using Seachem Matrix or Azoo Bioglass if you chose to, both which work VERY well.

On my 75 gallon tank, I run three Fluval 205's for canisters as well as an Emperor 400, an Aquaclear 70, and a Fluval C4. Most see it as overkill but I tend to like that each filter stays "cleaner" at longer intervals since there are so many and I also have quite a bit of beneficial bacteria built up in each of these filters so my nitrates are always in check for longer periods of time between maintenance times. I also use a LOT of Seachem Matrix media in most of my filters and that also helps.

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... atrix.html

When you get your filters, you might want to look into using this media instead of the stock Ehfisubstrat Pro that Eheim gives you. I have used both in my filters and to be honest with you, I tend to think the Matrix works better as they have actual scientific testings that they did with each of the medias and show their findings for all to see. If you look really closely at the media with a magnifying glass when you compare them, you can see where the matrix might work a little better too with the surface area and the ways it looks. Under a microscope would be a better way to see, but I just don't have one of those laying around my house.


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

My vote is for two pro3 2075's,holds more media then the 2217s,has baskets to hold media,upgraded intake and spraybar that isnt that awful green,they also use very little power around 15 watts
I have two filtering a 6 foot 180 gallon ,stocked with haps,peacocks and some synodontis,they run with the stock media,I only replace the white polishing pad when cleaning the filter,this tanks been running for a couple years with zero water quality issues or filter issues


----------



## slowlips (Apr 17, 2009)

SOU812 said:


> My vote is for two pro3 2075's,holds more media then the 2217s,has baskets to hold media,upgraded intake and spraybar that isnt that awful green,they also use very little power around 15 watts
> I have two filtering a 6 foot 180 gallon ,stocked with haps,peacocks and some synodontis,they run with the stock media,I only replace the white polishing pad when cleaning the filter,this tanks been running for a couple years with zero water quality issues or filter issues


Thanks ! How many fish are there in the 180g? Just for my reference....


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

right now there are 20 haps,peacocks,a yellow lab,average size 6 inches and 6 synodontis that are around 6' plus,so 26 all together,the only modification was to the spray bars,both are now 3 feet,for the length of the tank


----------



## jcahow (Apr 25, 2010)

On one of my 125 gallon tanks I have two Eheim 2073 filters (one on each end) and a Eheim 2075 in the middle. The two end filters have Hydor ETH 300w external inline heaters on them and the middle filter has an inline 13w UV sterilizer. My other 125 gallon tank is almost the exact same setup except it has two older Eheim 2026 filters on the ends.

I think the more filtration the better.

I think its better to have multiple filters running (so one can be really cleaned) and heaters and to have all filters from the same vendor to exchange parts and supplies. I have a number of other Eheim canisters on other tanks as well.


----------



## Homeuser (Nov 10, 2011)

I too am looking for a replacement filter. I currently have a 54 gal. corner bow tank with about 10-15 Cichlids in there. I have a Fluval 405 canister filter and its a pain in the rear to disassemble and clean. Not only that, it don't have much power anymore (maybe needs a new impeller?) Someone recommended the Marineland C-530 Canister Filter. I'm open to suggestions...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

A C530 Marineland canister filter is a pretty larger filter! It measures 14x14x22. That would be excessive in my opinion for a 54 gallon tank. You might want to look at the C360 as it is a tad better suited for the size. A C530 would take care of everything and you wouldn't need another filter as it would be large enough to handle those 54 gallons with ease, but IMO it is a little too large. Are you running other filters along with what you want to add? If so......I would stick with getting a C360. Other than that.....the only other filter which is a favorite of mine is the Pro3 2078 which pushes out 490gph and would easily take care of your stocked tank. But the question is.....do you WANT to spend that much money getting a filter or not? They aren't cheap like the Marineland's or the Fluval's.


----------



## Homeuser (Nov 10, 2011)

Brentt700 said:


> A C530 Marineland canister filter is a pretty larger filter! It measures 14x14x22. That would be excessive in my opinion for a 54 gallon tank. You might want to look at the C360 as it is a tad better suited for the size. A C530 would take care of everything and you wouldn't need another filter as it would be large enough to handle those 54 gallons with ease, but IMO it is a little too large. Are you running other filters along with what you want to add? If so......I would stick with getting a C360. Other than that.....the only other filter which is a favorite of mine is the Pro3 2078 which pushes out 490gph and would easily take care of your stocked tank. But the question is.....do you WANT to spend that much money getting a filter or not? They aren't cheap like the Marineland's or the Fluval's.


Yeah....I don't mind it being over powering...I have almost 20 cichlids in there plus a few algae eaters...my convicts keep having babies too! I'll look at that filter you recommend...Thanks!


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have debated getting a C530 at times with my 75 gallon but the size has always scared me. LOL! Get a tape measure out and see how big this thing actually is! It must weigh a TON with all the media and water in it. I like the flow that it has and the design of the trays.....plus it is supposedly a "zero bypass" system. I think for one filter this size would take care of your whole tank if you had the right media inside of it.....taking out the carbon media and bioballs they give you and using Seachem Matrix or Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro in place of the crappy media that comes "stock" with it. Read up on the Seachem Matrix and you might change your mind about it. VERY effective media! I use it in ALL of my filters, including my HOB filters....Marineland Emperor 400, Aquaclear 70, and Fluval C4. Modified them all to use it. Well....the only one which was a somewhat modification was the Emperor 400 and crushing the Matrix to pieces small enough to fit into the 4oz media containers that they give you for zeolite or carbon usually. The AQ70 I just cut the sponge in half and created more space for more Matrix inside the filter body. Works very well over the last two years.....and maintenance is every three months I clean the sponge on the AQ70 and rinse the Matrix as it doesn't seem to get too dirty. Sorry about going off on a tangent here. :roll:


----------



## Homeuser (Nov 10, 2011)

Brentt700 said:


> I have debated getting a C530 at times with my 75 gallon but the size has always scared me. LOL! Get a tape measure out and see how big this thing actually is! It must weigh a TON with all the media and water in it. I like the flow that it has and the design of the trays.....plus it is supposedly a "zero bypass" system. I think for one filter this size would take care of your whole tank if you had the right media inside of it.....taking out the carbon media and bioballs they give you and using Seachem Matrix or Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro in place of the crappy media that comes "stock" with it. Read up on the Seachem Matrix and you might change your mind about it. VERY effective media! I use it in ALL of my filters, including my HOB filters....Marineland Emperor 400, Aquaclear 70, and Fluval C4. Modified them all to use it. Well....the only one which was a somewhat modification was the Emperor 400 and crushing the Matrix to pieces small enough to fit into the 4oz media containers that they give you for zeolite or carbon usually. The AQ70 I just cut the sponge in half and created more space for more Matrix inside the filter body. Works very well over the last two years.....and maintenance is every three months I clean the sponge on the AQ70 and rinse the Matrix as it doesn't seem to get too dirty. Sorry about going off on a tangent here. :roll:


No tangent...this was very informative!! Thanks!! I'm also looking at the Fluval 406 now...they have an improved impeller and no more replacing of the impeller cover!!! Time to do some more research!!....lol

Thanks again!!


----------



## Gecko1739 (Apr 19, 2013)

I run a C530 in my 55 gal and love it. it is quite large and kinda a pain to sneak out from the stand to clean but quiet and powerful. tons of room for media. no need to have multiple filter hanging on tank.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

If you are looking to have just ONE filter filtering your 54 gallon bowfront, I would say get the C530 as it equated to 9.81 times turnover rate per hour by itself and that would be plenty enough filtration. I would strongly recommend using Seachem Matrix in at least one of the trays for a media. It harbors an enormous amount of beneficial bacteria and it stays clean. You just need to rinse it with old tank water once every four or five cleanings at minimal to get the gunk off of it. I clean mine every three months or so as that seems to be the magic number for my tank going on two years using it. Here's a link to read about it...............

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... atrix.html

I seem to preach using this product....BUT is really does wonders. It really works well. I wouldn't be head over heels about something if it did something mediocre or didn't work at all. I could tell a difference before and after using it. :fish:


----------

